# Electric Tongue Jack



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I think its time for me to get a electric tongue jack. Just a few questions....

Does anyone have any suggestions on the best one to buy? 
Are they easy to install? 
Can they be used manually if needed? 
Best place to purchase one?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The previous owner had a Barker 3500 installed before I bought the trailer, and I like it - it is much better than the one I had on the previous trailer and had to replace (with a Barker). Installation is easy - just make sure you have a good ground. They ground through the frame, and give you a "start" washer to cut into the paint for a good connection, but I would scrape some paint off the bolt connection to be sure - or run a separate ground wire directly to the battery.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 4500lb Husky. Works good.

Fairly easy to install. Hook up the trailer to tow vehicle, crank up old one, remove three screws/bolts, insert power one in same hole, replace bolts, wire to battery using a 30A fuse/breaker and ENJOY. 

They do have a manual option that varies with models.


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

I had the dealer put one in before we picked up our 210TRS. They put in a BullDog 3500 pound. There are things I like about it and things I don't. The LED switch got wet in a rain storm and the light just stayed on for about 2-3 days until it dried out, gradually getting dimmer as it dried. I've put a cover on it now I got from Amazon. It is slow to descend and ascend. What I like about it is that it retracts really high as do most and will not drag on my inclined driveway as I back up into it. No big complaints other than the fact the switches aren't completely waterproof. I'd recommend a cover for any that you buy. If it had been the up/down switch that shorted out, it could have been a major problem, even resulting in injury or damage.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just replaced the stock LCI power jack with a Husky Brute 4500 last month. The LCI jacks have a problem with switches that aren't waterproof and are expensive to replace. Haven't done much with it yet but I like it so far. About $212 on Amazon with prime.

http://www.amazon.com/Husky-HB4500-4500-Brute-Power/dp/B004OK77L2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

thefulminator said:


> I just replaced the stock LCI power jack with a Husky Brute 4500 last month. The LCI jacks have a problem with switches that aren't waterproof and are expensive to replace. Haven't done much with it yet but I like it so far. About $212 on Amazon with prime.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Husky-HB4500-4500-Brute-Power/dp/B004OK77L2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


Yep. That is exactly what I used to upgrade mine. Highly recommend. Its a Brute. (while attaching my andersen anti-sway system, it lifted the back end of my rig as well.)


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks like I will get the Husky. Thanks for the input


----------



## kebm (Feb 26, 2012)

I had an ultra fab 3502 that was terrible. It had no limit switch to stop when at full extension or retract. Instead it would break the shear pin. So the head of the jack would need to be taken off to replace the pin, if I had a spare on hand. It was a pia. Also had to keep the jack covered or water would get inside. Recently while unhitching I raised the jack to release the wd bars and while lowering, the jack suddenly dropped 6 to 10 inches while making metal/gear shearing sounds. Luckily the hitch ball was there so the tongue did not go to the ground. Tried to manually crank but jack would not move up or down.I had to support the trailer with the trucks jack and leave the campsite the next morning and drive an hour away to purchase a new jack. The rv dealer only had ultra fab electric jacks for $280. I got the $35 manual crank at the dealer, bought a fastway 6" flip jack foot on amazon for $32 and i am going to replace the manual crank handle with a 1/2" bolt with a 3/4" (same size as my corner stabilizers) head that my 18v dewalt cordless drill can crank.


----------

